# screen freeze



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just an fyi, had an issue where the screen wouldn't come back on after the phone was in standby. Only way to get it back on was a battery pull. Long story short it was an issue with quick clock. Changing the governor from on demand to performance fixes the problem. Hope it helps someone.

Can't recall who figured that out on another forum but thanks.


----------

